# 98 Tacoma What do i need to do to add a plow?



## potatomansoup (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site so forgive me if this has been answered in the past.
I have a 98 Tacoma, I want to add a plow, It has 4cyl and is 4x4.
Do I need to do anything to the truck before adding a plow? Shocks etc...
Also I would love a recomendation of what plow I should purchase.
Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway 22 series is a great match for that truck. I've set a number of them up with excellent results.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

If you go with a heavy plow (meyers, fisher) timbrens will help a lot with the ride with the plow on. WIthout the plow, its going to get stiffer, but they do take corners better too :-D I run timbrens on my two toyota's. I run fisher LD's on trucks just because thats what the first plow I found was and I try to keep them the same for parts interchangeability. I do like my snoway on the ford with the down pressure. and the 22 series is much much lighter than the fishers. With a lighter western or snoway you may not need timbrens

Toss 300-400lbs of ballast in the bed and you're set.


----------



## potatomansoup (Dec 1, 2008)

So I picked up a fisher minute mount plow for my tacoma, got it used, do I need to put new shocks onm my truck to take the new weight?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

with a MM you're going to want to put something up there to help with the front end. the MM's are heavy for their size. You may be able to find some air shocks that you can air up when its time to plow. Mine are primarily work trucks so I just shove a set of timbrens under 'em and go in about 20 minutes.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

> So I picked up a fisher minute mount plow for my tacoma, got it used, do I need to put new shocks onm my truck to take the new weight?


Shocks control rebound not weight, Timbrens are extended bump stops, they'll help, fairly simple to swap out. If you want to improve it's suspension capability you'll have to change the front springs out. They make heavier duty ones for the front and rear, all sorts of parts for the Taco's

check out this link-->http://toyteclifts.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=63&Itemid=53

That'll get you in the right area.. if you have any questions give 'em a call, they sold me my front springs, work well!! Hope this helps, Matt


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Springs, shocks, trimbrens, crank the t bars if it has them but i dont think it does, and balast.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

basher;656978 said:


> Snoway 22 series is a great match for that truck. I've set a number of them up with excellent results.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70196

I'd second Bashers statement, and not because of anything but the math. Look at the thread above, you'll see that the Weights speak for itself...


----------

